

Skin your Chrome Dev Tools Inspector - wesbos
http://darcyclarke.me/design/skin-your-chrome-inspector/

======
masonhensley
This is awesome, thanks a bunch for sharing this. I just passed it on to my
dev team.

------
clarke78
Happy to help! Have been looking to do this for awhile and just recently got
some direction by @paul_irish on where to look. Look forward to seeing what
others push out.

------
risratorn
Super! I like the fact my inspector now looks exactly like my TextMate theme
:)

